
Americans Largely Unconcerned About Climate Change, Survey Finds - cryptoz
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/americans-largely-unconcerned-about-climate-change-survey-finds_563906d8e4b079a43c04de2d
======
x5n1
Americans are too busy finding jobs and taking care of their responsibilities
to worry about climate change. When it happens, it happens.

